
Cory Doctorow – With a Little Help - J3L2404
http://craphound.com/walh/audiobook/download-audiobook
======
locopati
Be sure to click around and read more - at first I thought, 'oh, free Cory
Doctorow stuff, whoopie' (always appreciated, but nothing out of the
ordinary).

But now he's exploring self-publishing

<http://craphound.com/walh/about/with-a-little-help>

<http://craphound.com/walh/2010/10/monthly-financials>

------
bkudria
To load this on your Kindle, download the .mobi
([http://craphound.com/walh/Cory_Doctorow_-
_With_a_Little_Help...](http://craphound.com/walh/Cory_Doctorow_-
_With_a_Little_Help.mobi)), and email it to your Kindle email address found
here:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/manage?ie=UTF8&r...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/manage?ie=UTF8&ref_=sa_menu_myk3)

For some reason, it has small gray-scale numbers between each paragraph, but
it's not a deal-breaker, especially at the price ($0.15 to download over
Whispernet)

~~~
pjscott
You can also download the .mobi file and put it directly onto your kindle via
the USB cable. And since this one is published directly by Cory Doctorow, you
can give him some money directly without feeling guilty for cutting out the
publisher:

<http://craphound.com/walh/contribute/donate-to-cory>

